# Wednesday AJs?



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Going to head out to the Oriskany and Tenneco and elsewhere on Wednesday in search of AJs and whatever else. Leave Sherman Cove at 0600 and be back before dark. Max Cost $50.00 each. 36ft center console. PM me if interested.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

PM sent
Reed,


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Wish I could go, but duty calls. Have a good trip.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Wish I could go as well, but I'm stuck up north in the cold weather. Good luck!


----------



## anglerdavidm (Feb 12, 2009)

*aj trip*

PM sent


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

How did you guys do?


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

c_stowers said:


> How did you guys do?


Chris

AJs had lockjaw. We could chum them, but they wouldn't take a bait or jig in half a dozen spots. Huge ARS on RRLs.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

That stinks! That's how it was for me in Dec.. I had 30 lb AJs swimming under the boat, but they wouldn't touch a bait.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Snatch hook! jK


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Always on a Wednesday. Damn....I got to work. Good luck Mike.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------

